# 2015 ohio mega bass tournament trail



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I have dates up for the 2015 season. I currently have around 8 slots open for the circuit. We have set some of the dates on the open as well. I will have more info on those dates comming soon. 
04/18 Indian
05/03 Grand lake
06/06 Buckeye
06/20 Indian 
07/25 Alum
09/26 Alum

All info can be viewed at www.ombtt.com

jami


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Have most of the open dates up now. 



Merry Christmas everyone, Jami


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Are you guys having the Pot-O-Gold tourney at Mosquito this year? Have a date yet? Thanks-BK


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

No date yet we are trying to stay out of way of the circuits up there. Looks like everyone has their dates except Bad Bass. I e-mailed them but have not heard anything.


Jami


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

River this year Jami?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

No river event for OMBTT (BUT) I am now the proud weighmaster for the spring and fall WV Bass festival. Due to taking on these other events I had to lighten the load or get divorced. She says it is cutting into her fishing time with me.



Jami

http://www.wvbassfestival.com/

www.ombtt.com


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Understood. Lol!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok guys I have all dates up on the website now under events. I tried to sit back and wait for everyone in N/E Ohio to get their dates so we could pick a date that did not have a conflict at Mosquito. Oh well that worked well! We are having our Mosquito Pot~A~Gold 08/29-30/2015. Remember all OMBTT events start at safe light. Registration is now open and we have already started receiving team deposits for the circuit as well as entry's for the opens. We have no membership on opens and a 75.00 team membership on the circuit. I would love to have you fish with us in 2015. 


Thanks, Jami Norman


----------

